# Lyrica



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I decided to stop my remeron and switch to a med that doesn't interfere in my thyroid horomone levels.
Besides my hypothyreodism I was diagnosed with GAD. So my pdoc introduced me into a new med : Lyrica.
I researched a little bit and got positive and negative results. As expected. I started it today with 25mgs, a very low dose 
and it will take a while until i titrate up to 200-300mgs. The literature says, that it can have the effect of 6mgs of ativan in some
individuals.That would be AWESOME ! I dont expect it as a miracle drug, but it seems to be much safer than the other stuff. My DP is due to anxiety so I should erase anxiety to make improvement in DP. I let you know how it's going.

cheerio


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Good luck. I ended up in the ER after taking Lyrica because I took it with Valium (Diazepam, benzo) and Lyrica can make the effects of benzos much stronger since they both affect GABA. There has also been some lawsuits against Pfizer because they made some false claims about Lyrica. I do not trust it.

You should not take any other drugs that depress the central nervous system while on Lyrica. Make sure you talk about your doctor about this aswell, because my doctor did not know about it and that is why I ended up in the ER.

That being said, it could probably be helpful on it's own. But as most of us know (but may not practice) a healthy lifestyle combined with therapy/counseling is a better/prefered cure for anxiety compared to psychotropic meds.

Peace.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you ! I highly appreciate your input but, jesus christ, that scares the shit out of me.I'm off klonopin for a while and my pdoc ensured, that the combination of lyrica and remeron is safe. I feel a bit better after taking the first pill. The physical symptoms of anxiety seem to get better. But that's
placebo I guess







But nothing got worse until now and I will continue the trial.

cheerio


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Pfizter had to pay $430 million for marking Neurontin (Lyrica's predecessor). The FDA has only approved the drug for epilepsy. Doctors can 'off-label' prescribe any medicine but it is not legal for the maker to promote off-label use. They actually had to pay $2.3 billion regarding four drugs marked this way - and still made a healthy profit.

Lyrica has broader approval including generalized anxiety disorder.

There are lots of stories with these two medications. One lady says it works for her the same as Gabapentin (Neurontin). Another had a bad reaction to Lyrica. Yet recently has tried Gabapentin without any problem. Everyone physiology is unique. Quite frankly Gabapentin has nearly saved my life and I've been taking 1800 mg per day. However, recently I've been tapering to low dosages and so far its going ok. The 'standard' dose is 900mg per day (300mg, 3 times). Haven't tried Lyrica.

These two drugs increase GABA, which reduces brain activity in certain synapses. Very similar to benzodiazepines like Xanax and Valium. Actually I've taking both Gabapentin and Klonopin together and they gave me energy and calmed uncontrollable anxiety - this has made doctors scratch there heads. But really when your brain is racing crazy out of control (epilepsy or not), calming it is important to give relief and prevent damage. And racing around in circles leaves little energy left to do anything else. As with any medication, gaining control is the first goal. Then reducing if possible.

Don't be afraid. I would ask about Gabapentin instead just because it is generic and much cheaper. But who knows, Lyrica might be just what you need. Start with a low dose and work up from there.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for your input, i highly appreciate it. I'm now on 5 mg Lexapro and 75mg Lyrica and I feel way better than before. I'll titrate both of the meds
and I think I will have a positive result.I will keep you posted !

Take care


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

So, little update on my situation. I'm now on 100mg of Lyrica and 5mg of Lexapro.
I decided to go for a walk and it was amazing. Everything looked normal, not spacy at all.
My brainfog is 99% gone and I can think much more clearly. I think I'm heading into the right direction.

I will titrate both, lyrica and lexapro. Today is the best day ever since i got DP.

cheerio


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That's great man. Goes to show how important GABA is in this puzzle.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Man at 100mg I stopped taking it. It gave me an euphoric feeling which scared the shit out me. In addition, it turns out, that my mother fooled me. She changed the liquid in the lexapro into some natural stuff. I felt better since she did this ! Looks like I'm better off without medication.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That is even more great! Natural = win. I just woke up so my vocabulary isnt...there.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

When I tried Lexapro, it made anxiety worse. Actually anything with serotonin does. GABA is sedative in nature. It is great you find it isn't needed - and perhaps the Lexapro was driving your need??? Since you responded positively (initially) with synthetic GABA, you might try the natural stuff down the road if you feel a need again. It doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier very effectively but you still get benefit.

Sound like you gained control rapidly. This is great news. I've noticed that with some meds, taking a short course has left benefits long after discontinuing. Sort of like it gets the circuits un-stuck or out of the rut.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah mate thank you for your input. Same here with the serotonin. I feel worse when I mess with it. Hate it, when my impulsion is influenced atritifcially. Now i'm on Opipramol, which is supposed to be sedative solely and I feel slightly better. Today, i started another medication called "amisulpride" it's an AAP and there is a user here called " wanker " who got positive results from it. I'm on a very low dose and I'll titrate up to 200mg (psychotic people get 800). Let you know how it goes.


----------

